# Favorite skyscraper at 500m



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We all know the new regulations in China took effect and that lead to quite a few buildings that just barely are left under this magical number. All buildings in these list are within 2 meters of each other (498m-500m), so i do not post the height. Please rate the buildings on their design and surroundings and not based on their chances of getting build and especially not on image quality. For fairness I tried to post one representative image for each building.

So which ones are your favorites?

*HEFEI | Baoneng GFC*



ed500 said:


> 操作提示消息！


*NANJING | Yuzui Financial District*



oscillation said:


> by* Weibo: @ 南京 摩天 汉* *via Mannix-
> 
> View attachment 63689
> *


*NANJING | Greenland Jinmao IFC*



ed500 said:


> Greenland Jinmao International Financial Center - The Skyscraper Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHENZHEN | China Resources Hubei Old Village Redevelopment*



germanicboy said:


>


*SHENZHEN | Shimao SZ-HK IC*



ed500 said:


> https://www.shimaogroup.com/smlist/view.php?aid=2087


*SHENZHEN | Global Tower*
(the left tear drop design)

*SHENZHEN | New Jingdu Tower*
(the right three tower design)



oscillation said:


> *by johnny23
> 
> View attachment 753483
> *


*SUZHOU | Zhongnan Center*



Lincolnlover2005 said:


> View attachment 971520
> 
> 
> 
> https://architectureprize.com/winners/winner.php?id=4547


*XI'AN | Greenland Centre*



oscillation said:


> *by 031116LG*
> 
> View attachment 1186253


*ZHONGSHAN | 108 IFC*



Lincolnlover2005 said:


>


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i forgot Evergrande IFC in Hefei, but it hasn't received an official height cut yet.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Greenland Jinmao IFC for me.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

So what's the current situation?

*GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou Center*
site is prepped and lots of activity.
*GUIYANG | Guizhou Culture Plaza Tower*
Big ol' hole in the ground.
*HEFEI | Baoneng GFC*
still proposed with no activity
*NANJING | Yuzui Financial District*
U/C (early stages)
*NANJING | Greenland Jinmao IFC*
U/C (soon to rise from it's hole)
*SHENZHEN | China Resources Hubei Old Village Redevelopment*
Demolition seems to be done, site not prepped yet
*SHENZHEN | Shimao SZ-HK IC*
Main Tower located where worker houses are, later phase of the project. First phase U/C
*SHENZHEN | Global Tower*
Side occupied by mid-rise, ASAIK mid-rise has not started DEMO yet, but tenants are out and site is blocked. (any info?)
*SHENZHEN | New Jingdu Tower*
Side occupied by mid-rise, ASAIK mid-rise has not started DEMO yet, i think parts of the building are still occupied even. (any info?)
*SUZHOU | Zhongnan Center*
U/C RISING (around 0m)
*XI'AN | Greenland Centre*
U/C RISING (around 100m)
*ZHONGSHAN | 108 IFC*
few machinery, not really started prepping site yet.


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Zhongnan combines everything well. Practicality, new technology, elegance, reflection of local culture...I could do this all day.

Village Redevelopment is cool as well.


----------

